# The 10 Essentials for Your Camera Bag



## mackguyver (Nov 1, 2013)

While my needs vary by shoot, sometimes taking a flash, rain cover, snake bite kit, GPS, or other things, there are a handful of items I always take with me. In the outdoor world, you frequently hear about the _10 Essentials_ - here's my list of _10 Camera Bag Essentials_ in no particular order:

[list type=decimal]
[*]*Canon RC-1 wireless remote control* - I use this all the time for just about any shot taken on a tripod
[*]*Giotto Rocket* - I use it a couple of time a year, mainly shooting at the beach
[*]*LensPen DSLR Kit* - hardly ever use it, but feel like I need to have it along just in case
[*]*B+W 82mm Polarizer & stepdown rings* - used pretty frequently
[*]*Spare battery* - used when needed, but not often as I have battery grips
[*]*Spare memory cards* - only used when I forget to bring a card in the camera 
[*]*Repel Lemon Eucalyptus Bug Spray *- a necessity of living in Florida. It's not as good as DEET, but in Florida, you have bugs year round and even architectural shoots and such can be buggy, so I always carry a little bottle of this with me. I use it and Deep Woods Off! Sportsman's Formula a lot
[*]*Filter wrenches *- fortunately I haven't had to use them too often
[*]*Zeiss lens wipes* - have used them mainly to keep blood off my gear from minor cuts
[*]*Garbage compactor bag* - bought after reading about it in a Ralph Clevenger book. They are tough as nails and great for macro groundwork, covering gear in the rain, etc. I've carried one for at least 4 years now, but have only used it once...
[/list]

What are your _10 Camera Bag Essentials_ you carry to every shoot (well at least when you take a camera bag)?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2013)

Very useful list, thanks for posting!

Usually #2-8, except I have DEET wipes instead of a bottle of liquid repellent (which I'd worry about inadvertently opening in the bag). I used to carry #1, but sadly it doesn't work with my 1D X, which lacks an IR sensor (at least it does work with my EOS M). 

I also carry an extra 5/32" hex key (one stores inside the RRS L-bracket for the 1D X, so I have two). Useful for lens plates, adjusting the tension of tripod leg hinges, etc.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Very useful list, thanks for posting!
> 
> Usually #2-8, except I have DEET wipes instead of a bottle of liquid repellent (which I'd worry about inadvertently opening in the bag). I used to carry #1, but sadly it doesn't work with my 1D X, which lacks an IR sensor (at least it does work with my EOS M).
> 
> I also carry an extra 5/32" hex key (one stores inside the RRS L-bracket for the 1D X, so I have two). Useful for lens plates, adjusting the tension of tripod leg hinges, etc.


Thanks for the tips - and yes, I generally carry a 5/32" hex for my RRS stuff, too, but not on every shoot. I use it a lot on my Precision Plus Package to switch from collared lenses to body plate orientations. I didn't realize some L plates had a holder for them - I'll have to look when I get home. 

Also, that's too bad about the 1DX and the RC-1. I'm paranoid about losing it because Canon discontinued the RC-1 from what I can tell. I'm happy to hear it will work with the EOS-M - mine is on the UPS truck for delivery today.

I tried the DEET wipes, but hate using DEET unless I have to, so the Repel works pretty well for moderate bug swarms. It still stinks, but at least I'm not etching my fingerprint in shutter buttons and such with it! Also, it's a small enough bottle to keep in the outside "pouch" pockets of my camera bags, so it's not an issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I didn't realize some L plates had a holder for them - I'll have to look when I get home.



AFAIK, it's only available on the plate for the 1D X. The L-bracket is modular - the upright part of the bracket can be removed, leaving just a body plate. Having the tool to switch stored in the handle is great. 

I do notice that the plate for the 70D also has the modular design, where the L part of the bracket bolts onto the base plate. Seems there's no integrated holder for the hex key, though (but then, the 70D L-bracket is half the cost of the 1D X's - and that'll pay for a lot of 5/32" hex keys!).


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize some L plates had a holder for them - I'll have to look when I get home.
> ...


That's interesting about the L plate, and the other thing I've looked into, but haven't had a chance to try is a $3 5/32" "dog" or "panic" key to put on my key chain. It's a simple key that is used in commercial buildings to lock the exit door bars and might work for RRS stuff. It's a ton cheaper and smaller than Acratech's key. Home Depot was out last time I was there, but I'll have to check Lowe's. Here's what I'm talking about





http://www.rbadoor.com/panic-hex-key-1-8.html?gclid=CPvi3Yrww7oCFSdp7AodbQQAMg


----------



## surapon (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you, Sir for these Important lists for all of us as the Photographers.
I would like to add 4 more Items :
1) 2- Heavy gauge , 30 gallons Garbage Bags ( Black Color) Yes, Put in our pant's pockets all the times---1 for cover our camera equipments ( When it rain / suddenly--or Put all our equipment in the Bag , and Fool the Bad guys/ robber when we walk in to their territory---And 1 for just cut the small holes for our face/ eyes and cover our head and upper body, when it rain
2) The Key ring LED flash light, to see in the dark, if We drop the equipment in to the grass in the night time
3) The Multi-Function Pod as the Photo attached----.
4) The bottle of water ( Or 2 can of Beers if you want, Just 1 for us and 1 for the robber)

Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon

PS, Image 004 = Add on Cheapo Chinese made Ball Head with Arca-Swiss plate


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Nov 1, 2013)

Swim towel ("Shamwow" without the stigma). One the size of a hand towel will absorb as much as a cotton bath towel.
Hand sanitizer wipes that leave a minimum of residue. Unscented baby wipes are great for this.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 1, 2013)

"Panic key" is a great idea. I'm gonna get one because it is easier to keep track of than a hex key (winds up in the bottom of a bag or lost). 

+1 on the garbage bag. I also bring a 1 gallon "zip-lock" bag which can be a handy water resistant pouch for anything. 

And, I usually carry a protein bar or two just in case I get hungry.

BTW, be careful with DEET. It does not get along with some types of plastic or fabric.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 1, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> BTW, be careful with DEET. It does not get along with some types of plastic or fabric.


I would say most type of plastic along with many painted surfaces. It's a fact of life in Florida that you have to wear DEET a lot, but my SLRs have suffered along with car interiors, watch crystals (just a cheap Timex), and other stuff. The lemon eucalyptus stuff from Repel is the only one that seems to work. It only lasts about 2 hours and doesn't do well in nasty swarms, but it works in moderately infested areas and importantly, repels ticks as well. So far I've yet to find anything that works against deer flies, but I'm going to try to fly paper patches on my hat. The rangers told me their solution is to "stay in the truck." Not very helpful...


----------



## unfocused (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally, a thread worth reading 

I'm also a fan of the little packets of "Deep Woods Off" There have been times when I literally could not keep shooting because of the bugs and these have been a lifesaver. Since they are sealed in pouches, they last virtually forever. Understand that others prefer lotions and recognize the drawbacks of Deet -- to each his own.

One thing I haven't seen mentioned (maybe just missed it) is a small packet of jeweler's size screwdrivers. 

Business cards (even if you don't have a business) with your name, website address, e-mail and cell phone. 

Not so much in the camera bag, but with my Speedlites I've started carrying several carabiners. Great for hanging a battery pack from a light stand, attaching a camera bag or other weight bag to a tripod or light stand, or just generally attaching and hanging something from a bag or stand. Also, the little florescent twisty-loop things that sporting goods stores carry are handy for many of the same purposes if it is something fairly light. 

Pocket knife -- be sure to take it out before going through airport security!!!

Related – I try to keep a piece of black and a piece of white foamcore in my truck. (Although I recently bought one of those 5-in-1 pop out circles that is more compact (if you can get the dang thing folded back up again).


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, be careful with DEET. It does not get along with some types of plastic or fabric.
> ...



I'm outdoors a LOT with our Scout Troop. I have had good luck with *Picaridin* based repellents. I keep a small pump spray unit in a small ziplock bag along with a paper towel to wipe off my hands as best I can.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> While my needs vary by shoot, sometimes taking a flash, rain cover, snake bite kit, GPS, or other things, there are a handful of items I always take with me. In the outdoor world, you frequently hear about the _10 Essentials_ - here's my list of _10 Camera Bag Essentials_ in no particular order:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]*Canon RC-1 wireless remote control* - I use this all the time for just about any shot taken on a tripod
> ...



I don't carry any of this stuff. Just my camera and some condoms. ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 6, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > What are your _10 Camera Bag Essentials_ you carry to every shoot (well at least when you take a camera bag)?
> ...


If I don't carry a bag, I don't carry much if any of that stuff, either. Also, if the condom is for waterproofing, you must have a some pretty small lens


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



OMG, if you saw all the crap I carry with me, it would blow your mind. But most of it stays in a trunk in the car. In reality, I carry quite a bit of "trail necessities" in a North Face Fanny Pack. All the misc hiking necessities like 1st Aid kit, compass, head light, bright flashlight, etc etc etc etc. Then I have a few things like mem cards, batteries, etc in my cargo pants. Finally, I have a basic cheap daypack (won't draw attention to me carrying camera gear) with a couple lens cases with extra lenses, lens cloths, filters/polarizers, misc tools, rain gear, baseball cap and large Tilly wide brim sun hat, etc. The only thing that causes me to carry an actual top loader camera case is when I carry the 70-200 f/2.8 monster lens which takes up an enormous amount of room. Fortunately, I don't walk around with that lens too much on campouts or summer camps. Finally, I always have a Nalgene full of water tucked somewhere, either hanging or in a side pocket of the daypack.

Something else that stays with me all the time... Large carabiners and a bungee cord. These are used to hang my daypack and/or camera from a high place, a tree, under an overhang, whatever when I stop for a while. It keeps it away from all the scouts running around, it won't get knocked over, spilled on or otherwise damaged. I cover it to keep it dry if necc. It's always within eyesight and since I'm at private scout camps, I don't have to worry much about theft since it's usually just us anyway. In public places I have to be a bit more creative or careful.

Garbage compactor bags are a good idea but another good idea is TyVek. If you can get a good sized piece, wash it a few times to soften it, it's super durable and comfortable + easy to fold and pack and it's super light.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 6, 2013)

You might want to consider toilet paper. Not photography related, but some comforts of home can't be beaten!

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 6, 2013)

Condoms and camera gear?

You are prepared for some wildlife shooting.

sek



RustyTheGeek said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > While my needs vary by shoot, sometimes taking a flash, rain cover, snake bite kit, GPS, or other things, there are a handful of items I always take with me. In the outdoor world, you frequently hear about the _10 Essentials_ - here's my list of _10 Camera Bag Essentials_ in no particular order:
> ...


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 6, 2013)

From your list, lenspen and spare memory cards.

Due to my specifics:
- Smartphone for translation for when langage skills fails me
- Pen a small legal pad, mainly for taking down email adress of poeple I socialize with, so they get their pictures
- Personnal ID (as per regulation) and official ID (as a semi "get out of jail free card")


----------



## candc (Nov 6, 2013)

don't forget the snickers bars.


----------



## Lloyd (Nov 6, 2013)

I include the items recommended by the USAF listed here:
http://dp.sina.cn/dpool/video/pad/play.php?url=http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/61316638-1767995114.html


----------



## fugu82 (Nov 6, 2013)

Great lists! 

Along with some of the mentioned goodies I try to bring some gaffer's tape, either in my bag or wrapped around tripod legs. Handy stuff.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> You might want to consider toilet paper. Not photography related, but some comforts of home can't be beaten!
> 
> sek



Comforts of home are comfy wet wipes! Those are in the fanny pack along with tissues, etc. The fanny pack contents are a whole other list.


----------



## johnb (Nov 6, 2013)

A basic Silva-type protractor compass is very handy when you're trying to work out timings and angles for the sun when you're shooting outdoors, and it doesn't take up much space.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 6, 2013)

swiss knife, wet wipes, spare plastic bags, passport, led lights.


----------



## M.ST (Nov 6, 2013)

1. a few batteries
2. a lot of CF cards 
3. Remote timer control (Canon TC-80N3 and Promote Control)
4. Giotto Rocket 
5. LensPen 
6. Visible Dust Arctic Butterfly® SD800 Professional Kit
7. a few Polarizers (B+W)
8. a few ND filters (B+W, Lee and SingRay)
9. a few ND grad filters (Lee)
10. Gerber tool
11. small water-level
12. Datacolor Spyder Cube
13. Led Lenser M7R X

But I don´t carry all the products every time with me. Most of the products stays in the car.


----------



## pwp (Nov 6, 2013)

Half the stuff already mention plus a few strong, releasable cable ties. 
I'm stunned how often I use them, often for completely unpredictable things.

-pw


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 6, 2013)

johnb said:


> A basic Silva-type protractor compass is very handy when you're trying to work out timings and angles for the sun when you're shooting outdoors, and it doesn't take up much space.



Except if you're out of the woods with no cell coverage, i'd recommand the TPE app


----------



## J.R. (Nov 6, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> While my needs vary by shoot, sometimes taking a flash, rain cover, snake bite kit, GPS, or other things, there are a handful of items I always take with me. In the outdoor world, you frequently hear about the _10 Essentials_ - here's my list of _10 Camera Bag Essentials_ in no particular order:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]*Canon RC-1 wireless remote control* - I use this all the time for just about any shot taken on a tripod
> ...



Cool ... My bag includes most of the items mentioned above plus the manfrotto super clamp


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 6, 2013)

pwp said:


> Half the stuff already mention plus a few strong, releasable cable ties.


I actually have those rattling around in the bottom of most of my bags, so I guess that's #11



scottkinfw said:


> You might want to consider toilet paper. Not photography related, but some comforts of home can't be beaten!


Good idea, as the Zeiss wipes can be a little small 



johnb said:


> A basic Silva-type protractor compass is very handy when you're trying to work out timings and angles for the sun when you're shooting outdoors, and it doesn't take up much space.


Good one, though I never get lost - LOL ;D 



M.ST said:


> 7. a few Polarizers (B+W)
> 8. a few ND filters (B+W, Lee and SingRay)
> 9. a few ND grad filters (Lee)
> 10. Gerber tool
> ...


I take polarizers with me over 90% of the time, and grads most times. I have a Gerber tool in my car, and take a snake bite and first aid kit me most of the time I'm outdoors. I have lost many of those levels, but fortunately my 5DIII makes them obsolete, except for critical applications. I still have one for my 5DII, though.

Also, do you find yourself using the Spyder Cube much? I've often considered getting one for my studio, but don't know if I would use it enough.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Half the stuff already mention plus a few strong, releasable cable ties.
> ...



*Please throw away the snake bite kit*. Snake Bite kits are outdated and will cause more harm than good. There are many sources for information about this but they all agree that trying to remove the snake venom is a pointless waste of time and is not advised. Call 911, treat the bite like a puncture wound, keep it below heart level, sit down, lower your heart rate and get to a hospital ASAP.

What would be better to keep with you when you are outdoors often and away from a hospital would be a Eppi-Pen in case you or someone else is stung and goes into anaphylactic shock. Or at the very least keep Benadryl handy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Also, do you find yourself using the Spyder Cube much? I've often considered getting one for my studio, but don't know if I would use it enough.



The SpyderCube is great in mixed lighting situations. During the holiday season, mine does double duty as a Christmas tree ornament...


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 6, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> *Please throw away the snake bite kit*. Snake Bite kits are outdated and will cause more harm than good. There are many sources for information about this but they all agree that trying to remove the snake venom is a pointless waste of time and is not advised. Call 911, treat the bite like a puncture wound, keep it below heart level, sit down, lower your heart rate and get to a hospital ASAP.
> 
> What would be better to keep with you when you are outdoors often and away from a hospital would be a Eppi-Pen in case you or someone else is stung and goes into anaphylactic shock. Or at the very least keep Benadryl handy.


I have heard this many times, but when I worked at a hospital last year, some of the ER docs thought the Sawyer Extractor I carry might not be a bad thing to carry, particularly for other (non-snake) bites. You'll find many debates pro and con over that devices (from reputable sources) on the internet. The old snake bite kits are crap, of course. I carry Benadryl with me, too, but don't have an Rx for an Epi-Pen. I would definitely call 911 first, but some places I go have no cell service and I'd like to have something with me, worst case.



neuroanatomist said:


> The SpyderCube is great in mixed lighting situations. During the holiday season, mine does double duty as a Christmas tree ornament...


Good to know and personally I hang old SLRs by their straps on the 100' tree in my guest house


----------

